# Wow, the Tea Party forum is kind of like a ghost-town!



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 25, 2014)

Kind of reminds me of one of their rallies.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Why would anyone post there, just to be trolled?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 25, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Why would anyone post there, just to be trolled?



Fear of opposition is a sign of a weak spirit.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 25, 2014)

"I'm not going to stand up for something - those guys hit hard!"


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 25, 2014)

But Kosher girl like's her bacon...and the Tea Party is full of hams...


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Naw, there's just no point to it. Pearls before swine and all that.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 25, 2014)

Let's roll!


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Are you implying that you are swine?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 26, 2014)

What does the Tea Party stand for and want?  It sure as hell isn't fiscal responsibility.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 27, 2014)

Time for this eyesore to be removed from the forums.  Call it part of the upgrade.  Restoring the dignity and decency of USMB to a human level.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2014)

I agree, NYC, you have served your purpose well..time to move on. You will be missed by someone, I'm sure.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 27, 2014)

Do I need to answer my own question:  "What does the Tea Party stand for and want"?

Or are its members simply interested in dressing in costumes and pretending they are part of something substantive?  In Jr. High School students one might dismiss such behavior as part of the process of growing up; in middle aged adults it is both pitiful and laughable.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 28, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> Time for this eyesore to be removed from the forums.  Call it part of the upgrade.  Restoring the dignity and decency of USMB to a human level.



I'm not a Tea Party fan, but I certainly am a _freedom of speech_ fan.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 28, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> What does the Tea Party stand for and want?  It sure as hell isn't fiscal responsibility.



They want our America back. 

-Geaux


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 28, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > What does the Tea Party stand for and want?  It sure as hell isn't fiscal responsibility.
> ...



Back from what?

Where did the country go?

If they (whomever 'them' are) return it, then what?

Are you going to deliver us the platform that you promised?

Or does the _new world_ once again get sold in secret for a substantial amount of cash and converted into some outer-space, south-of-the-border like_ tourist-trap?_


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 28, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Do I need to answer my own question:  "What does the Tea Party stand for and want"?
> 
> Or are its members simply interested in dressing in costumes and pretending they are part of something substantive?  In Jr. High School students one might dismiss such behavior as part of the process of growing up; in middle aged adults it is both pitiful and laughable.



It would depend upon whom you asked.

Most in it would say "fiscal responsibility" - and honestly mean it. Others would secretly use it as a cover for "us against them" social conservatism and narcissistic bigotry. 

Of course, that's pretty much protocol for any large group, born out of an ideology.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 4, 2014)

Tea Party forum, providing a haven where it's okay to be dumb, white, and racist all at the same time.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Sep 8, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > What does the Tea Party stand for and want?  It sure as hell isn't fiscal responsibility.
> ...



... And they're scared out of their pants to even so much as to post here in the Tea Party forum?

Would seem like a good place to educate _us subversives_ and forward the _home-spun, grass-roots, bought-and-paid-for by the Koch brothers almighty, "Libertarian," platform_ ... you know ... this being one of the nations most prolific political websites and all....

What kind of "revolutionaries" are you guys, any way? I thought Teaper's were the only "real Americans" left?


"Commander Washington, the troops are refusing to cross the Delaware as IT IS TOO EFFING COLD!!!"


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Sep 8, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Tea Party forum, providing a haven where it's okay to be dumb, white, and racist all at the same time.



What's disappointing to me personally, is that I can't stand quitters *or* cowards.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

I used to like the TEA party until they got taken over by religious nut jobs, started taking an interest in other people's personal lives.  Their social issues platform blows.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Dec 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I used to like the TEA party until they got taken over by religious nut jobs, started taking an interest in other people's personal lives.  Their social issues platform blows.



I did not enjoy the fact that they were the "watchdogs" of the republican party. They weren't an official party, but they told everyone else what to do - it's called "supervising." 

I see that all the time at work - five supervisors and one guy actually doing something.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 25, 2014)

The Tea Party's popularity has been on the decline since 2011.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 25, 2014)

The overweight middle aged white men and women dressed in 18th Century Garb provided some comic relief for a time, then the clothes came off and we saw the wolf.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 25, 2014)

If the Tea Party ultimately fails, so to does America. There will be no turning back. 

-Geaux


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 25, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Do I need to answer my own question:  "What does the Tea Party stand for and want"?
> 
> Or are its members simply interested in dressing in costumes and pretending they are part of something substantive?  In Jr. High School students one might dismiss such behavior as part of the process of growing up; in middle aged adults it is both pitiful and laughable.


They've taken so long to figure it out, I don't think anyone cares anymore.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 26, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> If the Tea Party ultimately fails, so to does America. There will be no turning back.
> 
> -Geaux



Obviously, the Tea Party's message isn't being accepted or they are not doing a good job of getting their message out. 
Not only have they lost public support, they have lost the major financial support from the business community that they once enjoyed. 
I think it's relatively clear that the further to the right the Tea Party got the more support they lost.  Plus the fact that they had a appeal during the biggest financial downturn In the Great Depression but as the recovery started warming up, the appeal for the Tea party seriously started to wane.
Radicalism gains strength during major crisis but when crisis ebb, radicalism also ebbs.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

I had no problem with their message initially.  I don't like their stance on social issues at all though, or at least those from supposed "tea party candidates" that I have heard of.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 26, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> If the Tea Party ultimately fails, so to does America. There will be no turning back.
> 
> -Geaux





You better get ready for it then. Most of them have already gone down with broken hips. That's what happens to the elderly.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> If the Tea Party ultimately fails, so to does America. There will be no turning back.
> 
> -Geaux



Um, I don't think so.  America has survived for a very long time without a TEA party.    I think a problem is that the TEA party was infiltrated by a bunch of extremists, and there message got lost.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > If the Tea Party ultimately fails, so to does America. There will be no turning back.
> ...


I can agree in part. While indeed the reigns needed pulled hard in efforts to correct our path of descent. And perhaps to far right is a problem. However, some of the CORE TP values used to be respected by both sides of the isle. Some of us are having a hard time identifying the new face of America. I fought against it and saw lives sacrificed. Now we're just pissing on their graves

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 26, 2014)

I think a point absent is the fact if indeed the TP is a flash in the pan, and some say more of an explosion, it took an unarguably lawless POTUS for it to manifest itself. 

-Geaux


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



I always agreed with the TP about taxes and out of control spending and waste in government.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> I think a point absent is the fact if indeed the TP is a flash in the pan, and some say more of an explosion, it took an unarguably lawless POTUS for it to manifest itself.
> 
> -Geaux


That is just dumb, Geaux,  The TP has "manifested" itself or what you really mean is it has annoyed the shit out of even the Republican party.  It's comparable to the Neocons who were around and then they weren't.  Same for the next extreme faction of the party.  

These factions always attract the crazies.


----------

